# Hapkido Hapkiyusul



## dandred (Jun 12, 2010)

Just went to my first Hapkido Hapkiyusul seminar. 


Has anyone else here studied Hapkido Hapkiyusul?

There were only about 30 of us, it was very interesting as this is meant to be the original Hapkido that Choi Young Sul taught, the master at the seminar said that all of Choi's students had left him before they could learn all he had to teach. The master and another guy there were the only two to follow Choi until his death.  

http://www.hapkiyusul.com/

P.S. I live and study Hapkido in South Korea. This is the first time I've encountered the Hapkido Hapkiyusul form.

I've been studying Hapkido from the Hanminjok school for about 18 months previously.


----------



## iron_ox (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello all,

Grandmaster Kim Yun Sang is certainly important in Hapkido.  He is one of only 4 men to ever get a 9th Dan from Choi Dojunim.  The other three being GM Lee (GM Kim's training partner) - now deceased, Grandmaster Lim Hyun Soo, and Chang Chin Il Dojunim (current head of Hapkido under Choi Dojunim).  

There is certainly some discussion about who exactly was with Choi Dojunim when he passed away, but Grandmaster Lim certainly had the longest training association with him - considering he lives in Daegu.

So, I would certainly question a statement such as "being the only one's to study with Choi Dojunim until his death.

I am happy you had an opportunity to train with Grandmaster Kim, he is certainly worth training with.


----------



## dandred (Jun 12, 2010)

iron_ox said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Grandmaster Kim Yun Sang is certainly important in Hapkido.  He is one of only 4 men to ever get a 9th Dan from Choi Dojunim.  The other three being GM Lee (GM Kim's training partner) - now deceased, Grandmaster Lim Hyun Soo, and Chang Chin Il Dojunim (current head of Hapkido under Choi Dojunim).
> 
> ...



He said the training until death part, he did ramble for about 2 hours of the four hour seminar, a lot of that was about the other students didn't follows teachings... Not sure were I stand on that. 

Some of the techniques he showed at the end of the seminar looked quite impressive but I couldn't help thing that %30 was "show" as in pre planned..

He seemed like a really nice guy and took time with everyone there, including myself. 

As it was a introductory seminar I was only taught the first five moves of his form of Hapki , my 7th dan master went with me and he was also put into the beginner session with me.......


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 14, 2010)

If I am not mistaken, hapki yusul is the Korean cognate of aiki jujutsu.  

It would be interesting to compare hapkiyusul to Daitoryu Aikijujutsu.  I'm sure that it has been done, but I am not aware of any such work.

Daniel


----------

